#  > Prikbord >  > Het nieuws van de dag >  Truthout

## Olive Yao

.


Truthout

Fearless, Independent News & Analysis


About Truthout

*Onze organisatie en missie*

Truthout is een non-profit nieuwsorganisatie die zich toelegt op het verstrekken van onafhankelijke verslaggeving en commentaar over een breed scala aan sociale-rechtvaardigheidskwesties. Sinds onze oprichting in 2001 hebben we ons werk verankerd in principes van nauwkeurigheid, transparantie en onafhankelijkheid van de invloed van bedrijfs- en politieke krachten.

Truthout zet aan tot actie door systemisch onrecht aan het licht te brengen en een platform te bieden voor progressieve en transformerende ideen, door middel van diepgaande onderzoeksjournalistiek en kritische analyse. Met een krachtige, onafhankelijke stem zullen we transformaties in bewustzijn stimuleren en zowel tot beleidsverandering als tot directe actie inspireren. Lees voor meer informatie over onze redactionele benadering "Remaking Media in the Pursuit of Justice" en "A Call to the Media: Let's Go Beyond 'Preserving Democracy'".

*Redactioneel onafhankelijkheidsbeleid*

Om vrij te blijven van scheve vooringenomenheid en te voldoen aan hoge redactionele normen, accepteert Truthout geen reclame of steun van bedrijven. In plaats daarvan zijn we afhankelijk van onze lezers, en een handvol stichtingen die onze missie ondersteunen, om ons werk mogelijk te maken: Donaties van individuele lezers waren de afgelopen vijf jaar gemiddeld 81 procent van ons jaarlijkse budget. Lezers en stichtingen die doneren aan Truthout doen dit in de wetenschap dat onze redactionele principes en oordeel op geen enkele manier worden benvloed door die donaties  ze steunen ons niet ondanks het feit dat we onze redactionele onafhankelijkheid nauwgezet handhaven (zelfs als het gaat om onze grootste bijdragers), maar vanwege die integriteit.

()

vertaling _google translate_ + wat aanpassingen

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Liz Trusss overturn of fracking ban in Britain is sparking grassroots resistance

Gareth Dale | TruthOut 21 september 2022


Liz Truss draait f_racking_-verbod terug; vonk in verzet vanuit de basis

Het opheffen van Engelands verbod op _fracking_ was een van de eerste initiatieven die deze maand werden aangekondigd door de aantredende regering onder Tory-leider Liz Truss. Het behoort tot een pakket van vraag- en aanbodinterventies gericht op het aanpakken van de hoge gasprijs.

De boodschap van Downing Street is duidelijk: deze regering zal niet proberen de greep van fossiele brandstofbedrijven op het leven van burgers te verminderen door over te stappen van koolwaterstoffen door middel van efficintiemaatregelen (zoals isolatie van gebouwen), het snel opvoeren van hernieuwbare energiebronnen en een verdere belasting op overwinsten van de olie- en gasindustrie.

()

Hoe zal de anti-_fracking_beweging reageren? Campagnevoerders in Lancashire, zegt Rothery tegen _Truthout_, bereiden zich voor om "alles uit de kast te halen" en "direct weer in versnelling te komen". We zijn onze netwerken nu aan het herbouwen en deze week verzamelen we ons bij de poorten. We gaan alle beschikbare middelen gebruiken  protestkampen, blokkades, demonstraties en juridische stappen  om te voorkomen dat ze doorgaan. We gaan het kamp weer opzetten; we zullen overal zijn.

(...)

google translate + aanpassingen

----------


## Olive Yao

.
_# Belangrijk artikel over voorgeschiedenis! Over economische aspect_ 


De economische plannen van de regering in Kiev zullen voor velen in Oekrane de ondergang betekenen

Renfrey Clarke | Truthout 2 mei 2014


Oekranes "wending naar het Westen", samen met de gevolgen van de bezuinigingen, zal Oekrane de-industrialiseren en het tot een agrarisch aanhangsel van de EU maken.

De economische plannen van premier Arseniy Yatsenyuk en zijn regering in Oekrane zullen niet zozeer neerkomen op bezuinigingen als wel op economische ontmanteling.

_The Economist_ publiceerde in maart een grafiek [...]

_bruto binnenland product per capita 2013_ (1992 = 100)
Oekrane 45
Rusland 130
Wit-Rusland 260

Er is duidelijk iets anders aan het werk geweest in Oekrane, afgezien van de normale chaos die gepaard gaat met een verschuiving van gebureaucratiseerde commandoplanning naar oligarchisch kapitalisme. In Oekrane, zo betoog ik, heeft een groot bijkomend probleem te maken met de effecten van het trekken van een nationale grens door het midden van strak gentegreerde productiecomplexen.

()

Talloze ondernemingen waren afhankelijk van materialen of componenten van over grenzen van de Sovjet republieken heen. Dat was geen probleem zolang het allemaal de USSR was, met n enkel planningssysteem. Vanaf 1991 kregen de grenzen echter betekenis en zorgde het nationale handelsbeleid voor een grote complicatie overal waar productiecomplexen schrijlings op de grenzen stonden.

Oekrane was de thuisbasis van enkele van de meest gendustrialiseerde regio's van de USSR, dus dit probleem doemde bijzonder groot op. Een groot deel van de Oekraense industrie kon alleen functioneren door de oude planningsrelaties om te buigen naar nieuwe vormen van internationale handel met Rusland en andere post-Sovjet-partners. (...)

In wezen blijft het bovenstaande patroon tot op de dag van vandaag [2014, o.y.] bestaan. Momenteel vindt ongeveer 40 procent van de handel van Oekrane plaats met andere post-Sovjetlanden, die meer dan 60 procent van de Oekraense export voor hun rekening nemen. Onder deze omstandigheden moet elke vorm van ideologisch gedreven "wending naar het Westen" door Oekrane buitengewoon kostbaar zijn, waardoor tal van ondernemingen economisch vastlopen en gedwongen worden te sluiten.

Het feit dat de nieuwe regeerders van Oekrane op zo'n wending uit zijn, roept een vergelijking op met het economische beleid dat wordt gevolgd in Wit-Rusland, de noorderbuur van Oekrane. De Wit-Russische president Aleksandr Loekasjenko is in veel opzichten een onaangenaam personage, maar hij is niet verleid door de vermeende magie van het privatiseren van de industrie en het opnieuw afstemmen van de handel op de Europese Unie. Ongeveer 80 procent van de grootschalige industrie in Wit-Rusland blijft in staatshanden. De banden met Russische leveranciers en klanten zijn behouden en versterkt. De hierboven genoemde resultaten zijn spectaculair beter dan in Oekrane.

In plaats van de voor de hand liggende conclusies te trekken, hebben belangrijke delen van de Oekraense intelligentsia en politieke elite  verzot op de kapitalistische ideologie  besloten dat het echte probleem is dat de herschikking naar het Westen niet ver genoeg is gegaan. Economische hulp van Rusland, samen met toetreding tot de door Rusland geleide douane-unie, is afgewezen. De nieuwe leiders van Oekrane hebben ervoor gekozen om te evolueren naar een vrijhandelspact met de EU, en een overeenkomst zal naar verwachting worden ondertekend na de presidentsverkiezingen van 25 mei.

Maar als Oekrane vrijhandel met de EU wil hebben, zullen verschillende vrijhandelsovereenkomsten die met Rusland en Wit-Rusland bestonden, moeten worden beindigd. Anders zullen goederen uit deze landen zeker een Oekrans merk krijgen en belastingvrij worden gexporteerd naar de EU, iets waarvan EU-ambtenaren duidelijk hebben gemaakt dat ze dit niet zullen tolereren. Overigens zijn de Russen ook niet voornemens om belastingvrije invoer van EU-goederen op hun grondgebied toe te staan.

Dus wat zullen de effecten zijn van de verregaande herorintatie van de handel van Oekrane in de richting van de EU, die zoals beloofd later dit jaar zal beginnen?

De export van landbouwproducten zal profiteren van uitgebreide markten, en dit zal een zeker effect hebben in de westelijke provincies van Oekrane, waar landbouw relatief belangrijker is. Maar Oekrane is vooral een stedelijk, industrieel land en de gevolgen voor de industrie zullen catastrofaal zijn. De vooruitzichten zijn vooral somber voor de oostelijke regio's waar de zware industrie van het land geconcentreerd is.

Nieuwe tariefbarrires zullen waarschijnlijk de vitale productieband met de Russische industrie min of meer definitief doorbreken, waardoor tal van Oekraense ondernemingen als schroot zullen worden verkocht. Oekraens goederen, die tot nu toe concurrerend waren in andere post-Sovjetlanden, zullen in de EU weinig kopers vinden. Gedwongen om rechtstreeks te concurreren met meer geavanceerde EU-aanbod van hogere kwaliteit, zullen ze ook in Oekrane weinig kopers vinden. Hierdoor zullen meer bedrijven failliet gaan.

()

Dan is er nog de kwestie van de aardgasvoorziening. Oekrane is voor ongeveer 50 procent van het gas dat het gebruikt afhankelijk van Rusland en het heeft een gasrekening van ongeveer $ 2,2 miljard aan zijn buurland opgelopen. Toen voormalig president Janoekovitsj afgelopen december door zijn binnenlandse tegenstanders werd gedwongen om 15 miljard dollar aan Russische hulp af te wijzen ten gunste van een veel minder genereuze deal met de EU, liet hij ook het aanbod van 40 procent korting op de prijs van Russisch gas links liggen.

Nu eisen de Russen dat de gasrekening wordt betaald. Verdere leveringen mogen alleen worden gedaan als er vooraf geld is ontvangen, en de Russische president Poetin heeft gewaarschuwd dat, tenzij aan de voorwaarden voor het afbetalen van de achterstallige betalingen wordt voldaan, toekomstige leveringen zullen worden verminderd of stopgezet. ()

Al met al lijkt de "wending naar het westen" verbazingwekkend verkeerd. Samen met de effecten van bezuinigingen, die de effectieve vraag van de bevolking sterk zullen doen verminderen en de industrie nog verder zullen verlammen, belooft deze stap van de nieuwe Oekraense regeerders hun land te dendustrialiseren en het te veranderen in een landbouw- en grondstoffenaanhangsel van de EU.

Met de ergste gevolgen worden de oostelijke provincies geconfronteerd, met name het Oekraense deel van de Donbass kolen- en staalregio, die sterk afhankelijk is van de export van staal naar Rusland. De inwoners van de provincies Donetsk en Lugansk zijn niet dom en hebben een goed idee van wat hen te wachten staat. In plaats van te wachten tot het gebeurt, komen ze daarvoor in opstand.

In tegenstelling tot de Maidan-demonstranten in Kiev (...) zijn de mensen op de barricades in Donetsk en Slavjansk stevig proletarisch gebeiteld. De strijd daar heeft een zeer belangrijke klassendimensie, wat nu wordt gellustreerd door de beslissing van groepen mijnwerkers om mee te vechten. Dit klassenaspect van het conflict zal, denk ik, steeds meer op de voorgrond treden.



In dit verband: in 1994 en 1998 won de oekranse communistische partij KPU de verkiezingen; die werd echter uit de regering gehouden. (o. y.)



_Yatsenyuk_


_Nuland_

Bij de gewelddadige staatsgreep in 2014 is Yatsenyuk naar voren geschoven door Nuland. 
Hier is Yatsenyuk bij het _Atlantic Council_, een NAVO-propagandaorgaan.
Propagandist daar is Anne Applebaum. Die is getrouwd met de pool Radek Sikorski  die na de _Nord Stream_ sabotage Thank you, USA twitterde.

----------

